# Useless site fact of the day:



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

From April 2006 (when I moved ss.org to the current host) to today:

Total Kb served: 1,044,111,332 
Unique Visits: 1,692,795
Pages served: 26,465,399
Files served: 52,140,340
Total hits: 90,290,440 

We're like McDonalds now. One billion kilobites served.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

And whle I'm at it, the top searches, with the usual oddball. At least someone stopped looking for info about "cardinals suck". 



> Top 20 of 4057 Total Search Strings
> 
> # Hits Search String
> 
> ...


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 4, 2007)

!


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 4, 2007)

shark attacks!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> And whle I'm at it, the top searches, with the usual oddball. At least someone stopped looking for info about "cardinals suck".



Searches from what? Google? Or internal searches withing the forum?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 4, 2007)

4 82 1.09% buckethead unmasked

gotta love the buckethead one 

+ shark attacks wtf


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> 4 82 1.09% buckethead unmasked
> 
> gotta love the buckethead one
> 
> + shark attacks wtf



I wonder if that has anything to do with the words, "shark fin inlays".


----------



## playstopause (Mar 4, 2007)

alexi laiho 

I thought _pink polo_ would be there.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> 4 82 1.09% buckethead unmasked
> 
> gotta love the buckethead one
> 
> + shark attacks wtf



I swear the buckethead search has been in the top 20 for like two years now. 

These are searches from google, etc, not actual searches done on the site. So someone actually searched "shark attack site:sevenstring.org" or some form thereof.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks shark attacks 

There, now they'll find something.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol yeah man

buckethead was attacking the sharks while alexi laiho was messing with his tremel-no in an attempt to master the djent sound that nick sabin was able to master with his nevborn guitars with EMG 808s and rusty cooley's spit


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

Did someone say..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 4, 2007)

RUSTY COOLEY ATTACKS SHARK WITH BUCKETHEAD AT TREMEL-NO FACTORY


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2007)

Nick Saban?


----------

